# Video Cards and Monitors Stickies



## johnb35

Forum Rules -  Please read the forum rules.

Official Unigine Valley Benchmarks Rankings Thread - Another video card benchmark thread.

Official 3DMark 2014 Leaderboard - Benchmark and test your video card and see who has the highest score.

How to Completely Remove and Reinstall Graphics Drivers (AMD, NVIDIA, INTEL) -  Explains how to totally remove your graphics drivers and reinstall when having video issues.


----------

